# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  TOpenDialogs как выбрать только католог

## wason

как заставить TOpenDialogs выбирать катологи ( даже если они пустые)

----------


## demonik

http://forum.codenet.ru/showthread.php?t=8054
поиском не пользуемся?)

----------

